# shoulder pain



## who_gives_a_shit (Jan 30, 2015)

Woke up yesterday morning after a shoulder workout two days ago and had a sharp pain in my posterior delt I believe. I can lift weight fine and fully rotate it and it doesn't hurt but somehow when it's worked just right it feels really hot and painful. It's weird abs hard to explain. Any ideas?


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 30, 2015)

Sharp pains for me are always more worry some. I shut it down immediately and let it rest. No need in poking at the bear when its angry


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Jan 30, 2015)

Maintenance Man said:


> Sharp pains for me are always more worry some. I shut it down immediately and let it rest. No need in poking at the bear when its angry


That's exactly what I have been doing. It's just weird because it's fully functional without any pain but then I'll let my arm hang a certain way while walking for example and it'll feel like a hot iron for a second.


----------



## cast iron and ss (Jan 30, 2015)

what exercizes were you doing for the rear delt? Lying dumbell raises? Sounds like a tendon issue, Ice rest doctor


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Jan 30, 2015)

cast iron and ss said:


> what exercizes were you doing for the rear delt? Lying dumbell raises? Sounds like a tendon issue, Ice rest doctor



Actually I didn't do rear delt. I did a really heavy bench day and then a shoulder after. I think that was my mistake. Heavy bench put a little stress on it then the shoulder kinda worked it more. Never felt anything during workouts so I'm guessing I just strained something. I woke up and it was just there


----------



## mickems (Jan 30, 2015)

A very wise man once told me " Comes with the territory...suck it up buttercup."


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Jan 30, 2015)

mickems said:


> A very wise man once told me " Comes with the territory...suck it up buttercup."



I'm fine with that just needed a second opinion


----------



## mickems (Jan 30, 2015)

who_gives_a_shit said:


> I'm fine with that just needed a second opinion



 I was just telling you what I was told. I know we all get hurt in this game. if your pushing hard, chances are you'll get hurt sometime or another.


----------



## SuperBane (Jan 31, 2015)

Have you ever injured it before? Meaning any irritations that have slowly been reoccurring possibly leading up to this severe irritation?

Any over training? Two a weeks type splits? Not enough recovery time.

Are you using any AI's? Any aas?
All that type of information is pertinent to assess any problems as such?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 31, 2015)

nandrolone I swear to god made a hugh difference on my shoulders to this day.I ran a 14 week deca test cycle Before the cycle i had real bad shoulder pain for years ..Fukking sucked and real nasty cracking sound everytime i rotated them.My right shoulder was worse then my left but it was beat up too.I know people say all it does is mask the pain ..I call bullshit.From my own personal experience nandrolone saved my shoulders .I feel like i have 2 brand new shoulders after that cycle to this day.I dont know your injury or what your feeling but damn did it work for me.


----------



## Jada (Jan 31, 2015)

I would lighten up on the weight  a bit , on another note I used a ointment  called tiger balm... the fkin  best. That shit  helped me out when my shoulder  was acting up.


----------



## Rip (Jan 31, 2015)

Sounds similar to what I've been dealing with. I have full mobility and the strength, but it feels achy at times. The Doctor said mine is inflammation of the bicep tendon, where it inserts at the shoulder joint. He also said I have some arthritis. He sent me to a PT, but they said I have too much strength for me to need a PT. I rested it for a couple months, then started to try to work it. It started to bother me again, so I'm going to have to figure out what to do. I'm definitely going to get some MSM, Glucosamine, Chondroitin type supplements. I'll probably back off again. 


who_gives_a_shit said:


> That's exactly what I have been doing. It's just weird because it's fully functional without any pain but then I'll let my arm hang a certain way while walking for example and it'll feel like a hot iron for a second.


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Jan 31, 2015)

SuperBane said:


> Have you ever injured it before? Meaning any irritations that have slowly been reoccurring possibly leading up to this severe irritation?
> 
> Any over training? Two a weeks type splits? Not enough recovery time.
> 
> ...



Not currently using any ai or aas. I was actually trying to lift harder because because I wanted to start a cycle in like a month or two. Never injured anything before really. Nothing that kept me out of the gym besides being sore in the good way. Ive never had this pain before but it hasn't been happening as often. Think I just over trained


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Feb 2, 2015)

Still a little sore, seems to happen a little more frequently but not as sharp of a pain.


----------



## colettiburger (Feb 14, 2015)

Prob your ac joint very common with heavy gym goers, happens in one of the shoulders, I had issues with it after high volume chest workouts, go easy on it and ice it after workouts.  Also doing external rotator cuff warmups before pressing days helps a lot.  If the mild pain gets worse you have to take a couple weeks off, if you dont you can really damage the joint.


----------

